# Budget Baitcaster



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

I am looking to get into bass fishing and need some ideas on a good first time baitcaster combo for around 100$ i know th combos sometimes you get a good reel and crap rod, so I am no opposed to putting a reel with a rod.
Thanks


----------



## tightlines (Oct 1, 2007)

pm sent


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

Is this going to be your first baitcaster or just first for bass? Makes a big difference on recommendation.


----------



## bowhunter627 (Oct 17, 2012)

first one..


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I would recommend that you look for something with 3-6 bearings to learn with but you can go as high as 8. The BPS Pro Qualifier combo is $100 and is good to start but you will want to upgrade after you learn. Bottom line is look at the reviews and don't go with anything that looks ALL plastic. It is hard to find a good combo for under 100. If you would like more in depth information I will send you a PM with my number and you can call me, I am in GA till may but I would be glad to teach you how to use it once I'm there if you like.


----------



## nojerseydevil (Jan 23, 2009)

I wouldn't buy a combo deal. Instead, look for ales on a good rod and reel.


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Rod and Reel*

eBay is your friend! C2


----------



## startzc (Feb 4, 2013)

I actually have a few combos Im selling cheap but Im in Augusta, GA so so that wont help too much.


----------

